# VLC stops playing about 1 second before end of track



## rawthey (Nov 14, 2018)

I'm running vlc3-3.0.4,4 on FreeBSD 11.2-RELEASE-p3 and having problems with VLC failing to play the final second of each mp3 file. If I have several files in the playlist it jumps straight to the next file one second before the end of each one.

The problem appears to be platform related, the same files play right to the end with the same version of vlc on Windows 7.


----------



## ShelLuser (Nov 14, 2018)

How did you install vlc3, using binary packages or did you build it using the ports collection?


----------



## yuripv (Nov 14, 2018)

Is it some broken cross-fade plugin, may be?


----------



## k.jacker (Nov 14, 2018)

That seems to be a tricky problem that has existed for many years in vlc...

Still, there are some things I'd try out:

Remove any custom settings from vlc, if any.
Try another player on FreeBSD, just to make sure it‘s really vlc's fault and not a driver issue..
Rip an audio cd using a decent ripper/encoder on either FreeBSD or Windows and test with the new files.


----------



## rawthey (Nov 14, 2018)

I installed  vlc3 from packages. I've now upgraded to vlc3-3.0.4_1,4 and still see the problem. I see a newer version vlc3-3.0.4_2,4 in ports which should appear in packages after today's batch completes on the package build system but it looks as though the only change is to enable WAYLAND so I doubt if that will make any difference to my problem.

I've reset all the vlc settings to default but no improvement.

Files ripped from a CD show the same problem

The same mp3 files play properly right to the end with audio/mpg123

I've now rolled back to vlc-2.2.8_14,4 and everything works fine so it looks like a problem with vlc3 specific to FreeBSD


----------

